# Hot today - need something cool for dinner



## Mike9 (Jul 17, 2012)

I have some chicken breasts I think I'll slice up and marinade in a lemon/ginger blast. Then grill them on skewers and serve them with cold sesame/peanut noodles. Yeah - I like that idea.


----------



## tgraypots (Jul 17, 2012)

what's a lemon/ginger blast?


----------



## Keith Neal (Jul 17, 2012)

Mike9 said:


> I have some chicken breasts I think I'll slice up and marinade in a lemon/ginger blast. Then grill them on skewers and serve them with cold sesame/peanut noodles. Yeah - I like that idea.



Something cool to drink would go well with that.

Mojito:







Put 4 or 7 mint leaves in a glass with a heaping teaspoon of powdered sugar. Muddle until the mint is pulverized. Add the juice of a lime and a shot of Bacardi white. Stir to combine, fill with ice and then with club soda. The perfect summertime cooler.


----------



## Deckhand (Jul 17, 2012)

Rum, orange juice, pineapple juice, a little egg white, ice. A princess smali it will make you smiley mon. From a bartender on Andros in the Bahamas. I haven't drank in over 23 years, but my wife loves them. Jamaican me laugh, Jamaican me smile:biggrin:irate1:


----------



## Mike9 (Jul 17, 2012)

Lemon Ginger Blast is the base for a lot of things including vegetable juice I make. Zest and juice of one lemon, zest and juice of one lime, big whack of ginger, hand full of cilantro and a jalapeno. Some sea salt and black pepper to round things out maybe a shot of agave. Makes a nice base for a Bloody Mary too . . . oh snap I'm out of vodka!!

Keith - that Mojito looks refreshing - maybe the Bloody Mary can wait.


----------



## cnochef (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm making steak tartare, with a Cava rose to drink.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jul 17, 2012)

Keith Neal said:


> Something cool to drink would go well with that.
> 
> Mojito:
> 
> ...



That may be a good call for today. My mint is finally coming in decent after adding some fertilizer a couple of weeks ago and the wife bought some limes yesterday. I use simple syrup and an extrey shot of rum with a splash of dark for giggles. It is most definitely the best summertime cocktail though.


----------



## Mike9 (Jul 19, 2012)

Turned out excellent - for the 12.75 oz of linguine I made a sauce of: 1-1/2 C pistachio nuts, 2tbs black sesame oil, 2tbs peanut oil, two scallions, tbs minced ginger, tbs minced garlic, tbs sriracha, tsp tamarind sauce, tbs soy sauce, 1/4 C peanut butter, 1/4 C tahini, 2 oz rice vinegar, coarse sea salt, some basil & cilantro. Blend it up then add liquid to modify. This is an excellent sauce for cold pasta (I have 1-1/2 cups of sauce left over). I did a julienne of carrot, cucumber & scallion for a garnish. 

For the chicken I made a simple sesame oil/dijon/honey/basalmic baste that caramelized up nice on the grill.

A Saranac IPA went perfect with the meal.


----------

